# Salt Marsh Heron 18 build



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats! That's going to be a great looking skiff! Please keep the pics coming.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

You're gonna appreciate those toe rails if your fly fishing. Good looking skiff


----------



## 29516 (Aug 8, 2019)

Austin Rudd said:


> She’s out of the mold and in assembly
> View attachment 157435
> View attachment 157436
> View attachment 157437


Whats the time from this stage to pick up?


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

JohnnyJazz said:


> Whats the time from this stage to pick up?


Given our Country’s current state of affairs, regarding “COVID 19” there are no set dates on anything. This particular build was suppose to be finished mid September but Suzuki had my engine on back order, jack plate is taking forever to come in, and I was forced to go with a Simrad GO series because I couldn’t find any 9” EVO’s in stock anywhere. Going off previous peoples builds it usually takes one to two weeks depending on how many accessories you add.


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

She’s coming along. Pickup will be around end of next week.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

What color hull ?


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

CaptDanS said:


> What color hull ?


Whisper gray hull with Matterhorn white nonskid.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Wow, that’s a nice rig!!


----------



## 29516 (Aug 8, 2019)

Austin Rudd said:


> View attachment 158674
> View attachment 158675
> View attachment 158676


Came out killer! Mine should be done in next 1 - 2 weeks. Is that a 9 inch simrad?


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

JohnnyJazz said:


> Came out killer! Mine should be done in next 1 - 2 weeks. Is that a 9 inch simrad?


Thanks man, and yes it is a 9”


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------



## berry79 (Aug 13, 2020)

Very nice!!!


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Is that an 8' powerpole?


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

fishboy73 said:


> Is that an 8' powerpole?


Indeed it is.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

NIce. Where are you fishing, or where will we be seeing this beauty?


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

bababouy said:


> NIce. Where are you fishing, or where will we be seeing this beauty?


I live on the Caloosahatchee river so I fish the river on a weekly basis. But you’ll see me anywhere between Gasperilla and Chokoluskee


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice boat, love the white Suzuki


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

looks great


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

Made a little run out of Goodland today, snapped a few shots at the Dome houses.


----------



## 29516 (Aug 8, 2019)

How'd the break in process go? Rig looks great in the water too man! Also, are you happy with how she handles and everything about the build?


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

JohnnyJazz said:


> How'd the break in process go? Rig looks great in the water too man! Also, are you happy with how she handles and everything about the build?


Break in process went well, the first 3 hours were brutal only running at 3k then 4K rpm’s. This boat eats chop up like no ones business and has to be the driest boat I’ve ever ran. Only thing I would recommend if you are going with the same setup look into getting a higher pitch prop then the one that comes with the Suzuki. Mine came with a 19p and she’ll over rev probably 800 rpm. I’m thinking a 21p would work perfect.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Sexy


----------



## 29516 (Aug 8, 2019)

Austin Rudd said:


> View attachment 160182
> View attachment 160183


Where did you get your hull numbers from and whats the font?


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

JohnnyJazz said:


> Where did you get your hull numbers from and whats the font?


The font is “Papyrus” and the ole lady has a machine that makes them.


----------



## Tom Michuda (Dec 31, 2017)

Awesome rig...currently in the market for repowering my 18' saltmarsh with the same motor (Zuk 90hp 4 stroke)...Any thoughts or additional insight I should consider?

How is the digital suzuki gauge working for you? I'm back and forth between the SMG4 vs C10.


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

Tom Michuda said:


> Awesome rig...currently in the market for repowering my 18' saltmarsh with the same motor (Zuk 90hp 4 stroke)...Any thoughts or additional insight I should consider?
> 
> How is the digital suzuki gauge working for you? I'm back and forth between the SMG4 vs C10.


so far I love the motor, I would consider upgrading the prop it comes with though for better top speed and hole shot. My top speed so far with the stock 19p prop is 42 on a light load and cruising speed at 4800- 5000 rpm is 32 mph. I have no issues with the C10 gauge setup. I love being able to monitor engine temps, rpm, speed, fuel level and etc. without sacrificing space on my chart plotter.


----------



## Tom Michuda (Dec 31, 2017)

Austin Rudd said:


> so far I love the motor, I would consider upgrading the prop it comes with though for better top speed and hole shot. My top speed so far with the stock 19p prop is 42 on a light load and cruising speed at 4800- 5000 rpm is 32 mph. I have no issues with the C10 gauge setup. I love being able to monitor engine temps, rpm, speed, fuel level and etc. without sacrificing space on my chart plotter.





Austin Rudd said:


> so far I love the motor, I would consider upgrading the prop it comes with though for better top speed and hole shot. My top speed so far with the stock 19p prop is 42 on a light load and cruising speed at 4800- 5000 rpm is 32 mph. I have no issues with the C10 gauge setup. I love being able to monitor engine temps, rpm, speed, fuel level and etc. without sacrificing space on my chart plotter.


Appreciate it captain!


----------

